# Anyone have or know where I can see a picture of SMS red?



## Rastan71 (Oct 18, 2009)

I called the closest John Deere landscaper (1 hour away), and they have bags of SMS Red. Before I drive that far, I was wondering if anyone has any pictures of this color in an aquarium?

Thanks,
Gary


----------



## bradac56 (May 9, 2007)

From google.com ...

http://www.hooverfence.com/sports/baseball-softball/materials.htm

- Brad


----------

